# Question for the females mostly (spraying peeps)



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

people who fall shouldnt be allowed to snowboard


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

When I do that, my rule is that I only do it to skiers or snowboarders sitting or stopped in the middle of the trail. As long as they are moving, u should leave them alone.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Spraying friends is OK if you're all playing around. Spraying people you don't know sounds like it could be a good way to get your ass kicked.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Spraying*

Given all the folks out there toting weapons, I try not to piss people off unless it really matters.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

spraying random folks is SUPER lame. Its sorta like walkin down the street and randomly stompin peoples toes or something. remember, what goes around comes around.

Shit like that is also why snowboarders get a bad name.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> spraying random folks is SUPER lame. Its sorta like walkin down the street and randomly stompin peoples toes or something. remember, what goes around comes around.
> 
> Shit like that is also why snowboarders get a bad name.


You've never been randomly sprayed by a skier huh?


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

pretty sure i would track you down and kick your ass...it's just disrespectful, and as stated above gives us a bad name. Do you really not get enough enjoyment out of riding where you need to harass other people to entertain yourself?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's only two reasons I can think to spray someone. 1 they're a douche that shouldn't be in the park and are going to cause an accident 2 they're a douche on the slopes in an area or riding in a manner that can cause an accident. Otherwise no reason to bother.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

I find it funny when people get mad about getting sprayed. If someone actually wants to track me down and fight over it that will be even more funny. and lol @ the guy who said thats like walking down the street and stomping someones toes! it's snow not rocks that are being sprayed. But I agree it is a dick move to just spray random people


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Is it such an asshole thing or are the girls just being punks?


No, they're the punks. It's definitely them that are being punks and not you... not even a little.

They're probably just caught off guard and in awe of how cool you are being when you spray complete strangers for your own simple-minded MFM-esque enjoyment. If you explain to them that you are, in fact, the coolest motherfucker they've ever met in their lives and how acting like a total jackass with no redeeming qualities whatsoever just makes you even cooler, they'll probably come around. Maybe you should really try and impress them by walking up to an old lady you've never met before by the lift and wordlessly cracking her skull open with your board. They'll think you're the coolest. person. ever.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow. You're a jerk. Snow spray is funny once.... if its a good friend who does it.

A friend on my trip had the bad judgement to spray me a 2nd time on my last trip and I almost took his head off (needless to say, he stopped doing it).

Go ahead and keep spraying people. I am sure that someone will eventually 'explain' to you why it isn't appreciated. Probably with their hands and feet, lol.



Milo303 said:


> Was riding with my girl, a female friend of hers, and a buddy of mine today.
> 
> Bluebird day, not much to do but butter around and just be a goof.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ummm....while I wouldn't track a person down and kick their ass for spraying me (I'm not even 5' tall - it wouldn't be practical), I'd definitely be annoyed. I feel like it's a sign of disrespect - like someone spitting on me. There's just no reason for it. But I do get great joy out of spraying my husband on a powder day.

I am a pretty cautious and conscientious rider - I'm very careful when approaching slow zones, going around timid boarders and skiers, riding through tight areas (that's what she said), etc. I get angry when people don't extend the same basic courtesies.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

:laugh: @ "It wouldn't be practical"

Pretty dick move, IMO. Got beat up a lot as a child?


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> If you explain to them that you are, in fact, the coolest motherfucker they've ever met in their lives and how acting like a total jackass with no redeeming qualities whatsoever just makes you even cooler, they'll probably come around.


Nice!

Agree, juvenile/dick move.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you don't know me or my crew, and you spray any of us for whatever reason in any circumstance you are for sure going to get chased down , "stopped", and given hell - you might get your ass beat without any chance to explain yourself. its happened before and i'll do it again tomorrow.

*i do not suffer fools on the mountain or anywhere else in life
*

we ride too hard, too fast, and put way too much time and money into this sport to let some dipshit fuckstick jeopardize any of our health. 

_i don't fucking know you, or your riding ability - so stay the fuck away from me_, especially when you're riding fast. if you come up from behind me maching, and hit me - i'm just going to fuck you up. if i'm sitting down on the snow, and you ride my superfast a foot from my hand, i'm going to fuck you up.

give me 20 feet motherfucker, and that goes for anyone else i am riding with.


about 6 years ago my buddy and i, and his girlfriend were taking a run down a steep groomer. she sits down to mess with her bindings, so we stop on either side of her so as to not take up much space across the run. the only other person on the run (skier) comes maching down, straight at us, sprays her and shoulderchecks (on accident) my buddy because he's out of control. he was promptly caught up to and dispatched for his transgressions.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

i spray anything that is sitting in the middle of the run, regardless if they are a skier or snowboarder. Regardless if they are on the phone or not. They should be off to the side. They deserve it.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> if you don't know me or my crew, and you spray any of us for whatever reason in any circumstance you are for sure going to get chased down , "stopped", and given hell - you might get your ass beat without any chance to explain yourself. its happened before and i'll do it again tomorrow.
> 
> *i do not suffer fools on the mountain or anywhere else in life
> *
> ...


i would spray the shit out of you, probably have, and if you were on the side of the run it wouldn't have been that big of a deal or wouldn't have happened. Idiots in the center of the run deserved to get sprayed.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> if you don't know me or my crew, and you spray any of us for whatever reason in any circumstance you are for sure going to get chased down , "stopped", and given hell - you might get your ass beat without any chance to explain yourself. its happened before and i'll do it again tomorrow.
> 
> *i do not suffer fools on the mountain or anywhere else in life
> *
> ...


Got that everyone? You've been warned. E-toughguy here will fuck your shit up. Keep away.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you had, you would know about it.

in that situation we were not in the center of the run, we were off to the side 3 wide.

that angry old man rant aside, we do spray each other - but we know each others ability and we do it from the side, not from above.


if you're the kind of "idiot" who fucks with random people in life and on the hill, you deserve what you get.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> if you had, you would know about it.
> 
> in that situation we were not in the center of the run, we were off to the side 3 wide.
> 
> ...


i'll take my chance E-tough guy.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I do find it quite funny....but I am a juvenile at heart....I don't spray people because I am always in a hurry to get back to the lift....I just want to get past them, without them turning into me..... I have one mission in mind.....get back to the top....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Got that everyone? You've been warned. E-toughguy here will fuck your shit up. Keep away.


the moral of the story is, not everyone wants to deal with your childish and possibly dangerous bullshit on the mountain, so keep it between you and your friends.












i'm done with it.... see you on the hill


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

ShredLife said:


>


That might be what happens if you are a punk kid who's flunking social studies and steal "$1M", but flinging a little snow? Come on.. It's not like someone is flinging poo.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting how fired up some of you get about spraying people. 

Guess I just see it as someone just playing around if I get sprayed. I don't like getting sprayed if I'm on my phone but any other time I laugh, or catch em and spray em back. 

And ya I can't say I've ever gone off to the side of a run to spray someone.... Figured that went without saying that they were in the middle of a run....

Guess my view of it being fun and games is only shared by few.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This thread was :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I only spray friends. I don't even spray people sitting down unless I saw them just stop and sit. I've been badly hurt after a fall before and had to take my time getting back up which might have been mistaken for me just sitting around.

You can't always quickly get to your feet after knocking the back of your skull pretty damn hard.

I also spray people who bomb past me in dangerous ways. Although this one isn't in a friendly manner. They get the finger after the spray.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

my absolute last post in this thread 


i have had idiots land on top of my head after i washout on a jump, knocking me out and giving me a serious concussion, because they were following too close behind me and were not riding in control. 

i have been on the hill when a person was basically decapitated by someone's edge as they aired off of a blind roller into another run.

like i said if we are riding together, thats one thing - but if you don't know someone... don't fuck around.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Spraying friends is OK if you're all playing around. Spraying people you don't know sounds like it could be a good way to get your ass kicked.


This. 

I'll occasionally do it to a group of jackasses laying around in the middle of a run clogging it up, but that's it.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll do it, but the person has to be really asking for it.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Outta curiosity what does everyone consider "too fast"..... I have been yelled at a ton by people lately for this and personally...they can eat shit....I am in control and I give a warning followed by plenty of room......


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Too fast is when you are unable to correct yourself should someone ahead of you decides to turn into your path. No matter what, they have the right of way. Yelling doesn't always work either since a lot of people are jamming out to music or have helmets with ear pads that muffles sounds.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CaptT said:


> Outta curiosity what does everyone consider "too fast"..... I have been yelled at a ton by people lately for this and personally...they can eat shit....I am in control and I give a warning followed by plenty of room......


If you're in control and giving other people plenty of room, as far as I'm concerned, ride as fast as you want. To me, it's all about being in control and respecting the other people on the mountain. Way too fast for one person may be well within another person's limitations. The opposite is also true. There's no real answer to that question. It's different for every person.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> my absolute last post in this thread
> 
> 
> i have had idiots land on top of my head after i washout on a jump, knocking me out and giving me a serious concussion, because they were following too close behind me and were not riding in control.
> ...


man you have some sob story


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is my thought….if you are headed down a cat-track that only leads to black runs….and your side slipping…..I am gonna pass you going mock chicken. I will give you warning and ample time to see me but….if you turn into me, well then that is your mistake…and for the love…..get outta the way of the wall hits….​


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CaptT said:


> get outta the way of the wall hits….​


I have to highly agree with this part. I hate people who block wall hits messing around doing nothing. What a waste of a perfect opportunity for me to ride up and 180 off


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> the moral of the story is, not everyone wants to deal with your childish and possibly dangerous bullshit on the mountain, so keep it between you and your friends.


Don't worry, your take-no-bullshit attitude scared me straight.  First thing I did was lock down my router and change my WEP password so you can't fuck my shit up. I think I'm going to call the police and ask for a cop to come by and check my cable modem for tough-as-nails thugs a few times a night too. I'm going to have to keep an Iphone with the gun app installed under my pillow from now on just to get any sleep. :thumbsup:


Milo303 said:


> Guess my view of it being fun and games is only shared by few.


Imagine that. :dunno:


CaptT said:


> get outta the way of the wall hits…


A-fucking-men.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Leo said:


> I have to highly agree with this part. I hate people who block wall hits messing around doing nothing. What a waste of a perfect opportunity for me to ride up and 180 off


Many folks on the hill are unaware wall hits exist. They see the cat track as a road to get from point A to B, not a one sided terrain park. This leads to issues. Remember the douche dad ski video with the shirtless idiot. If no one is around do what you want, but to take those hits when there is traffic causes problems.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

CaptT said:


> Here is my thought….if you are headed down a cat-track that only leads to black runs….and your side slipping…..I am gonna pass you going mock chicken. I will give you warning and ample time to see me but….if you turn into me, well then that is your mistake…and for the love…..get outta the way of the wall hits….​


If you hit them, it's your mistake, brought on by either passing to close, riding to fast, or being out of control. It doesn't matter if they turned in front of you. How are they supposed to know a mock chicken is on their 6.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> i spray anything that is sitting in the middle of the run, regardless if they are a skier or snowboarder. Regardless if they are on the phone or not. They should be off to the side. They deserve it.


A fall can happen anywhere. Pretty lame to spray someone getting their shit together after augering in.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Was riding with my girl, a female friend of hers, and a buddy of mine today.
> 
> Bluebird day, not much to do but butter around and just be a goof.
> 
> ...


If you have to spray stick to people in your group. If you repeatedly sprayed your girl and her friend all day I'm sure you would be in the doghouse. 

If you have the opportunity, do you drive through a puddle splashing people at a bus stop? I wouldn't, it's a dick move. Respect the space of others.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Long story short. Its not your f*cking mountain. If someone is sitting in the middle of the run, how about you ASK THEM to not sit in the middle of the run instead of assaulting them. 8 times out of 10 they will move to the edge of the slope.

There is no rule/law that says that people have to conform to YOUR idea of slope etiquette. They paid the same amount of money you did and the only rules they have to follow are the ski patrol's and whatever local laws apply.

If you don't want to see people sitting in the middle of the run then complain to management or go to a different hill where you don't have out-of-shape tourists laying down all over the place.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Grizz said:


> If you have the opportunity, do you drive through a puddle splashing people at a bus stop? I wouldn't, it's a dick move. Respect the space of others.


You're seriously comparing the two? Your talking something that could stain peoples clothes or worse vs. getting something on you that won't hurt you, stain, or even stick to you.... 

I get what your saying in the end, but you're comparing apples to oranges imo.

Will most likely stick to spraying people who deserve it I suppose. Although it was pretty funny hearing the older lady on skis yelp


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

briangig said:


> pretty sure i would track you down and kick your ass...it's just disrespectful, and as stated above gives us a bad name. Do you really not get enough enjoyment out of riding where you need to harass other people to entertain yourself?


yeah thats worth 18 months in jail




I love sprayen people! Random snowballs at strangers is fun as well...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Monster Man said:


> I love sprayen people! Random snowballs at strangers is fun as well...




See, I think you get it.... We would probably have a blast together.

I feel sorry for anyone who goes to ride and is so tight about things that they get pissy if sprayed... Again, unless electronics or something are involved. 

Def launched a couple snowballs at some people on the chairlift the other day


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> See, I think you get it.... We would probably have a blast together.
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone who goes to ride and is so tight about things that they get pissy if sprayed... Again, unless electronics or something are involved.
> 
> Def launched a couple snowballs at some people on the chairlift the other day


I don't think I'd mind if I got hit (unless it was an iceball), but I wouldn't throw one at anyone I didn't know. You might hit a newb and make him fuck up.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha an iceball is a dick move for sure ( =

Causing pain isn't rad imo ( =


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Although it was pretty funny hearing the older lady on skis yelp


and if some punk did it to your mom or grandma you'd be ok with it?


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, the majority of responses to this thread sort of renew my faith in human nature.

I see spraying, like snowball fights, as being opt-in fun. Spraying randoms is just uncool. The fact that your friends were uncomfortable with you doing it should probably have been enough of a reason to stop. Most people have probably hung out in a group with and obnoxious jerk - the secret keeping friends is not to be THAT guy.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Grizz said:


> and if some punk did it to your mom or grandma you'd be ok with it?


I guarantee you I would laugh.... Now if they hit em with an ice ball I would be pissed.

And I'm pretty sure they would laugh as well


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Grizz said:


> and if some punk did it to your mom or grandma you'd be ok with it?


If you must do it then a good rule of thumb is to do it to someone in the same weight class or higher (size, weight, age, skill level, etc.), that way they (and their crew) will either join in if they're good with it OR "explain" the error of your ways.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

someone tried too spray me while i was waiting in left line, turns out they suck dong at boarding and took out my legs. Since that i spray anyone sitting where they can be sprayed.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dont be a douche is my general motto.

I wouldnt want someone spraying me so i wouldnt do it to someone i didnt know.

Worst thing ive probably done, and even accidentaly was kick snow off my board on the lift that hit someone sitting down. That was quite hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone who sprays someone for "being wrong" is a douche. That is such BS, "your sitting in my boarding space" " I could of hit that wall" man grow the F-up and be a grown ass MAN or WOMAN.

You should be ashamed of yourselves, I hope you get your ass's beat for being ignorant.

Btw, if you spray an old lady regardless of wether she is 40-50 or 60, your just a lil bitch. Heh.. I know I would chase you down if you sprayed some old lady for being "IN THE MIDDLE OF A RUN". Man you guys deserve everything that comes to you.

GROW THE FUCK UP


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

YouTube - Snowboard Snow Slash Spray on Flatland by Ryan Knapton


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Many folks on the hill are unaware wall hits exist. They see the cat track as a road to get from point A to B, not a one sided terrain park. This leads to issues. Remember the douche dad ski video with the shirtless idiot. If no one is around do what you want, but to take those hits when there is traffic causes problems.


Yea, of course I just bypass when there are people. I'm just saying it is a waste in my mind 

But there's always next run! :thumbsup:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

The only time I've ever sprayed was stopping at high speed.. now I'm assuming that's what we're all talking about.. still new would rather not stop fast and someone get pissed at me.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> As far as snow spraying goes...nothing tops this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was pretty awesome.. I doubt I'm experienced enough to even go about trying to spray someone.. but my girlfriend will definitely be my first and most likely last target


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I love to spray but, I find that if you want to get a message across to someone it works alot better to just talk to them like a normal human being instead of spraying them with snow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> See, I think you get it.... We would probably have a blast together.
> 
> 
> Def launched a couple snowballs at some people on the chairlift the other day



Nice! 


message too short, adding words


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

For me, it would be more like " Hey look at me! Look what I can do! I can spray you with snow " just like when you splash someone in the pool.. You are either flirting, being a dick, or trying to show off lol.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> spraying random folks is SUPER lame. Its sorta like walkin down the street and randomly stompin peoples toes or something. remember, what goes around comes around.
> 
> Shit like that is also why snowboarders get a bad name.


+1

Don't be a doosh. It has taken us 20 years to get on equal footing with skiers. Don't ruin it for those of us that lived through the "dicks on sticks" vs. "knuckle draggers" bullshit.

Everyone is on the mountain to have a good time. Who gives a shit what you choose to ride on?


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

ATOTony76 said:


> i spray anything that is sitting in the middle of the run, regardless if they are a skier or snowboarder. Regardless if they are on the phone or not. They should be off to the side. They deserve it.


Bring that shit to me, bitch. I'll be at T Line on Friday. I hope you have dental insurance.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> Bring that shit to me, bitch. I'll be at T Line on Friday. I hope you have dental insurance.


Look for the guy sitting on the slopes with the baggy, sagging, pink polkadot matching pants and jacket and laptop in hand.. He doesn't wear pink because he's a homosexual, he wears it because it's cool and takes a real man to wear it.

Talking trash on the internet never gets old.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> if you don't know me or my crew, and you spray any of us for whatever reason in any circumstance you are for sure going to get chased down , "stopped", and given hell - you might get your ass beat without any chance to explain yourself. its happened before and i'll do it again tomorrow.
> 
> *i do not suffer fools on the mountain or anywhere else in life
> *
> ...


Wow. You're such a badass. 




ShredLife said:


> the moral of the story is, not everyone wants to deal with your childish and possibly dangerous bullshit on the mountain, so keep it between you and your friends.


I have never heard of an incident where SPRAYING someone caused a serious injury.

While it's true not everyone wants to deal with these childish games. People, you're on the mountain having fun. Go with the flow, don't be so uptight.




ShredLife said:


> i have had idiots land on top of my head after i washout on a jump, knocking me out and giving me a serious concussion, because they were following too close behind me and were not riding in control.
> 
> i have been on the hill when a person was basically decapitated by someone's edge as they aired off of a blind roller into another run.


What the hell does this have to do with spraying???




Monster Man said:


> I love sprayen people! Random snowballs at strangers is fun as well...


Now this man understands. 



Grizz said:


> and if some punk did it to your mom or grandma you'd be ok with it?


Yes. Spraying people isn't disrespectful (if done out of good natured fun). Don't take something meant to be playful and turn it into something horrible.




Snowolf said:


> Now before you label me as uptight, let me tell you that I get a sprayed a ton; especially while teaching. I am an almost irresistible target, standing on the side of a run talking to a group of students. I do not get angry over this personally as I understand that 99% of the time it is just good natured bantering on the hill. I frequently have a snowball ready for people who do this and pelt them as they ski or ride away.



You're my first target if I move to Oregon.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> You're my first target if I move to Oregon.


don't. we don't want any more of you.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Milo- I'd have joined you in the spraying of the skiers. 

I view it as playfulness and wanting to engage strangers in good natured fun. 



To the angry posters before me:

Stop being so wound tight that you go Charles Manson on every freaking person whom you perceive as disrespectful because of playful acts like these. For once, I am encouraging you to take a hit from the your handy bong and just enjoy the people on the hill. As I think MPD would agree.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i've got a board accross the small of my back from a dumb ass trying to spray me... so yeah.. it can cause damage... also, the last time someone sprayed someone riding with me was when my wife got a concussion in the middle of the hill... so yeah, we were stopped in the middle. as tightly grouped as could be making sure she regained conciousness. a douche sprayed us... exactally what we needed at that moment. i waited at the bottom, to see if the fuckstick came back so i could destroy him, but he went to a different lift after that i guess.

basically, you don't know why they are stopped there. so don't always assume its because they are being ignorant.

oh, also, a friend of mine lost their left eye to a snowball... so fuck you thinking you know what is safe and what isn't. snow isn't always debris free when you spray it or throw it.

grow the fuck up.

spray friends. the only other time you spray people is if you are calling them on to fight. because thats all it is... marking your teritory and challenging someone.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> don't. we don't want any more of you.



Poor you. You'll just have to suffer me.:cheeky4:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there you go.


you fucking gaper idiots who spend 10 days a year on the hill and think you know shit have no idea what can happen over the course of a real season.

if i don't know you, stay the fuck out of my day. period.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I just don't understand lol.. I guess the first person I made friends with at the slopes nailed me with a snowball.. and I was brand new... I was like "oh dude what the f**k!? " he then helped me out with snowboarding and taught me a few helpful tips and junk..

it's just good natured, if someone tags me with a snowball I'm going to laugh and tag them back.. I mean, when did people start being born with sticks in asses? 
I don't think anyone means harm unless they are doing it while you are tricking or doing something potentially dangerous.. then it's screwed up.. But otherwise suck it.. it's snow.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

if someone pours a glass of water on you on purpose at a bar... you are going to get pissed correct? 

some people take the chance that a snowball will be an accepted means of introduction.. personally, i have verbal skills and am not in grade 6, so i can find other methods that won't be misconstrued.

if i wanted to throw snowballs, i'd instigate a snowball fight... generally with my friends. if i want to snowboard.. i want to snowboard. all those who throw snowballs are probably the guys hanging out in the park who just sit on their asses waiting to hit a handrail laughing with their crew. if you are just doing that.. go ride an urban rail with your thug-life friends and leave the hill to people who like to snowboard, not just be social.

you can tell me to suck it, and i'll tell you to grow up. we're different and thats cool... but i guess i have a stick up my ass due to past transgressions... so if someone does either spray or throw a snowball and i don't know them? that stick is being pulled out so i can beat you with it.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread is just too funny to leave it alone.

To everyone who sprays random people, do you also splash random people when you're in a pool or the beach? because you know it's only water/salt water? :dunno:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

hpin said:


> This thread is just too funny to leave it alone.
> 
> To everyone who sprays random people, do you also splash random people when you're in a pool or the beach? because you know it's only water/salt water? :dunno:


No. I can't swim.





ShredLife said:


> there you go.
> 
> 
> you fucking gaper idiots who spend 10 days a year on the hill and think you know shit have no idea what can happen over the course of a real season.
> ...


Anger management class?:dunno:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

This is like my enjoyment for the moment, and then I realized, I need a damn job XD


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> Anger management class?:dunno:


fuck that motherfucking bullshit. easily solved by spending more time in the backcountry where you idiots would get killed playing around like 5th graders.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> fuck that motherfucking bullshit. easily solved by spending more time in the backcountry where you idiots would get killed playing around like 5th graders.



Playing around like 5th graders. Yup. Getting killed. Oh well :dunno:. At least I don't have my panties in a knot and get pissed about every little thing . Why you are so angry over something like this I truly cannot fathom.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> there you go.
> 
> 
> you fucking gaper idiots who spend 10 days a year on the hill and think you know shit have no idea what can happen over the course of a real season.
> ...


Are you in your teens?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> fuck that motherfucking bullshit. easily solved by spending more time in the backcountry where you idiots would get killed playing around like 5th graders.


I'm 21 and I can side slip with the best of them


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> I'm 21 and I can side slip with the best of them


ha ha ha:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> You've never been randomly sprayed by a skier huh?


I have and I think it's funny as hell. I almost prefer to get sprayed by a random stranger over a friend because if it happens you were obviously somebody that looked like they'd be fun to spray.

That said I spray people all the time, and love the hell out of it. The only thing I don't do is get kids. :cheeky4: It's pretty harmless really unless you suck at it and hit somebody but if suck that bad you should practice.

If it hurts your feelings that bad to get some snow on you maybe you should start wakeboarding instead :dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

For those who claim it to be an innocent and playful gesture: you of course stick around and introduce yourself afterward?


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

cifex said:


> For those who claim it to be an innocent and playful gesture: you of course stick around and introduce yourself afterward?


Usually. Hell, sometimes, I even help people up.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I lost interest in thread... adjusting cartel bindings... effing 70 degrees outside.. and i'm adjusting snowboard bindings lmao.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Was riding with my girl, a female friend of hers, and a buddy of mine today.
> 
> Bluebird day, not much to do but butter around and just be a goof.
> 
> ...




Spray everyone on the mountain. Its SNOW. YOUR SNOWBOARDING (or sking). People need to lighten up for real. Who gets mad about getting sprayed with some snow, ESPECIALLY when your SNOWboarding. I spray people on the mountain all the time. You should see my BF spray people, its like he creates a mini blizzard on them. And when he sprays me? What do I do? Spray him right back the next time I get a chance. If he or I spray someone else on the Mtn, what do we do? Laugh our assess off depending on the severity of the spray, and the madder the other people get the funnier we think it is.

No offense to your girl at all, or her friend, but really....tell her to chillllllll and learn to laugh

Its snow....its not deadly


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> if you don't know me or my crew, and you spray any of us for whatever reason in any circumstance you are for sure going to get chased down , "stopped", and given hell - you might get your ass beat without any chance to explain yourself. its happened before and i'll do it again tomorrow.
> 
> *i do not suffer fools on the mountain or anywhere else in life
> *
> ...


Wow.....you sound like a bittttttch with a huge stick up his ass hahahahaha. Your post is making me laugh so hard right now. Thanks for making me laugh today....


And for everyone who sees spraying people as disrespectful or anything of the sort...I think that you all need to relax a bit and learn how to go with the flow. Part of being a snowboarder is being laid back and chill...and to get yourself worked up over someone spraying you with snow is just absolutely and utterly ridiculous...sorry


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

To spray or not to spray....that is the question....


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> And for everyone who sees spraying people as disrespectful or anything of the sort...I think that you all need to relax a bit and learn how to go with the flow. *Part of being a snowboarder is being laid back and chill*...and to get yourself worked up over someone spraying you with snow is just absolutely and utterly ridiculous...sorry


That's the part that drew me into the sport right there. Chillllllllllllllll outtttttttt lmao.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I would have to agree that spraying goobers is kind of a douche thing to do, but you also have to admit that a well executed spray is damn funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> That's the part that drew me into the sport right there. Chillllllllllllllll outtttttttt lmao.




Exactly.....

Just Chillllllllllll.....live life, smile, laugh, just go with the damn flow 

Uptight and angry people = :thumbsdown:!!!!


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

I think this was just a plot to find all the ladies on this forum and estock em, sadly some fell for it.......:laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's funny this image of what it is to be a snowboarder that some of you have. The only thing required to be a snowboarder is that you snowboard. 

Ride your own ride.

Spraying people with snow isn't laid back or chill....it's douchy and aggressive. You guys are saying it's done in jest but in the next sentence say it's funny when they get mad.  While you may find it funny, as evidenced by this thread, your victims clearly do not. You are ultimately how you are perceived, regardless of your intentions.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd apologize to them if they seemed angry, I never said any different - but I also said I wouldn't spray anyone I didn't know. just throwing that feel good out there.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I suspect most of you will eventually grow out of it...


or you'll get the shit kicked out of you and learn the hard way.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Would they beat my ass if I had bear mace?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> or show a new person an epic secret pow stash.


Your whole opinion instantly became null and void with this statement.....W-T-F....

.... sticks for brains....but not up your bum...... 



ShredLife said:


> or you'll get the shit kicked out of you and learn the hard way.


I just have to say....your quite antagonistic and a little too confident in your skills....tell me you are now being sarcastic....


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't really mind spraying but I can't stand when assholes cut between you and your fallen friend which there is a few feet to do so. Neither when someone rides really close to me after I've fallen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

I love spraying people. I only do it when there is good reason: In front of a feature, on the knuckle of a jump, making tuns in the pipe, cutting me off in the pipe, watching your 2ft tall kid take a run through the pipe. 

Oh and the whole track you down and fight thing...... GOOD, I could use a good scuffle to get some aggression out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you are all misconceiving me just a bit...

I dont snowboard with the intention of spraying people or anything like that. If it happens it happens. The majority of the time when I spray someone its done my mistake. What I meant by the "the madder the other people get the funnier we think it is" comment is that I just find it so....so.....I cant even think of the word....ridiculous? I guess that works. Anyway, I find it so ridiculous that people can get SO angry about getting some snow on them! There are more things to be upset about in this world. The people on this thread are getting so bent out of shape about getting sprayed, saying it a sign of disrespect and that they would beat the shit out of someone if they sprayed them :dunno:....really guys? Its that worth it? That shred4life guy is a perfect example, he REALLY needs to get his priorties straight. Were in the middle of a war where our troops are getting shot and killed...but he will track someone down and beat their ass if he gets sprayed with snow????? Haha. I think thats so crazy its actually quite funny. 

I knew my post would create controvesy after I posted it, but idk...Im just more of the "whatever" type of girl. I dont get upset about nonsense and it boggles my mind that some people do. There are better things in life to stress about. Damn....where is Bob Marley when you need him......Dont worry.....be happy....da da da da da.....


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

We aren't in a war anymore by the way, just throwing that out there.. it's an extended military occupation now.

I know this because I got out of the AF recently, the government has all but admitted we want that damned oil and we want it now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> We aren't in a war anymore by the way, just throwing that out there.. it's an extended military occupation now.
> 
> I know this because I got out of the AF recently, the government has all but admitted we want that damned oil and we want it now.



Well...you got my idea lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

This thread isn't about accidentally sprays. The OP posted about deliberately picking someone out for whatever reason and going up to them and spraying them. If you're kicking up so much snow while riding that you're covering people head to toe, you should consider a lesson.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

cifex said:


> This thread isn't about accidentally sprays. The OP posted about deliberately picking someone out for whatever reason and going up to them and spraying them.


Wait, when did I say I deliberately picked someone? More like everyone is fair game except people on electronics buddy....

I don't need a reason to spray someone. I'm having a blast, and your on some white stuff on a good slope, then you may get sprayed..


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Wait, when did I say I deliberately picked someone? More like everyone is fair game except people on electronics buddy....
> 
> I don't need a reason to spray someone. I'm having a blast, and your on some white stuff on a good slope, then you may get sprayed..


Is there a difference? If it is you and your friends spraying each other go for it who cares. But to do it to a random person i think is lame.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Wait, when did I say I deliberately picked someone? More like everyone is fair game except people on electronics buddy....
> 
> I don't need a reason to spray someone. I'm having a blast, and your on some white stuff on a good slope, then you may get sprayed..


Are you implying that your board goes careening around the slope on it's own spraying people? Whether you picked a target at the top of the slope or opportunistically, a decision is still required..... Splitting hairs....


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> For those who claim it to be an innocent and playful gesture: you of course stick around and introduce yourself afterward?


Sometimes I actually ask first lol

You'd be suprised how often people say yes


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

cifex said:


> Are you implying that your board goes careening around the slope on it's own spraying people? Whether you picked a target at the top of the slope or opportunistically, a decision is still required..... Splitting hairs....


Yes it does smartass


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

wow, I can't believe I read this whole thing. If i'm in a good state of mind, which is most of my time riding, it's pretty hard for me get upset about getting sprayed. I'd rather assume it was playful just because thinking the alternative will just take away from my day. But I don't spray others for the same reason I don't tell racist jokes to strangers, not everyone thinks my shit is funny


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Wait, when did I say I deliberately picked someone? More like everyone is fair game except people on electronics buddy....


How do you determine if they've got electronics if you're coming down on them from uphill?

You seem to think spraying people borders on altruism. You're just snowboarder stereotype #2, an unoriginal, uncreative, conformist punk. A nameless clone of the same asshole we all saw on the hill last week. Congratulations, you're exactly what everyone expects a boarder to be. You've managed not only to be a dick on a stick, but literally to be a cliche on a greased piece of wood. You're the boarder equivalent of a soccer mom in an oversized black SUV with a Starbuck's latte.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i skimmed through this post and didn't see a link for this skimmed through this post and didn't see a link for this MFM part in Optimistic so here it is. master sprayer gettin it done. hilarious shit. for what it's worth, i only spray friends- especially if they're on their phones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MpxW40B2AE


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

fuck i hate this sites basic setup... deleted another post of mine.

so yeah. i can't even bother to type it again. the synopsis is that by spraying, the positives are that you have fun.

the negatives are that you could injure someone (as i was... my bloody back didn't appreciate the "fun"), it perpetuates the douchbag stereotype we are trying to remove from the sport, you could piss off the wrong people (who may kick your ass, clip your pass, or just be cool people who would have bought you a beer otherwise), and for me, most importantly, you aren't actually enjoying "snowboarding", you are enjoying instigating conflict.

if thats all you want to do, go drinking and call the bouncers a bunch of pussies. after all, its just words. they wouldn't take it seriously would they?


as a couple side notes, i live in ontario.. riding here is different than out west. we don't have much snow, and what we have is thinly covering ice. i have seen level four instuctors bail on the crazy conditions here. take a weekend warrior and make him attempt to do a "super cool spray" and he could very likely go ass over teakettle and severly injure themsleves and the sprayee.

also, last time i was sprayed, i was patrolling, blocking off a portion of a run that we were transporting an injured rider on a snowmobile... i mean seriously.. what the fuck? how is that cool?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

mjd said:


> MFM part in Optimistic so here it is. master sprayer gettin it done. hilarious shit.


Yeah. I've said it before and I'll say it again - he's about as gangsta as the Pope's left nut. Anyone who writes their own page in wikipedia is being laughed at, not laughed with. You're looking at the winterized version of Uncle Rico in 10 years.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yeah. I've said it before and I'll say it again - he's about as gangsta as the Pope's left nut. Anyone who writes their own page in wikipedia is being laughed at, not laughed with. You're looking at the winterized version of Uncle Rico in 10 years.


not my point at all but i can definitely see the uncle rico connection.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not going to read the whole thread, but I will say that you should never spray anyone you don't know. If someone stops in the middle of the trail, just go around them. If someone is stopped off to the side, leave them be. They might be tired or they might have a sore foot and just need to stop for a minute. And spraying old people? WTF?

If someone sprayed me, I'd probably go after them because it's insulting and not something you should just be able to get away with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm guilty of spraying snow at someone.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> How do you determine if they've got electronics if you're coming down on them from uphill?
> 
> You seem to think spraying people borders on altruism. You're just snowboarder stereotype #2, an unoriginal, uncreative, conformist punk. A nameless clone of the same asshole we all saw on the hill last week. Congratulations, you're exactly what everyone expects a boarder to be. You've managed not only to be a dick on a stick, but literally to be a cliche on a greased piece of wood. You're the boarder equivalent of a soccer mom in an oversized black SUV with a Starbuck's latte.


You have no idea what your talking about and that's all there is to it.... Way to get your e-peen all fired up and completely mistaking the person I am. Your taking me spraying someone way to far and making assumptions about me that are false.

And usually one is looking in front of them with both hands holding something around chest level. That's a pretty good description of a person that's off limits.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what if they wear a hearing aid, you stupid asshole?


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> How do you determine if they've got electronics if you're coming down on them from uphill?
> 
> You seem to think spraying people borders on altruism. You're just snowboarder stereotype #2, an unoriginal, uncreative, conformist punk. A nameless clone of the same asshole we all saw on the hill last week. Congratulations, you're exactly what everyone expects a boarder to be. You've managed not only to be a dick on a stick, but literally to be a cliche on a greased piece of wood. You're the boarder equivalent of a soccer mom in an oversized black SUV with a Starbuck's latte.


This is why I love and hate you so much. Your posts just kill me. On a side note, did you get my PM? I have a funny feeling they aren't being sent when I click the send button.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> what if they wear a hearing aid, you stupid asshole?


Do you ride with your ears uncovered, you stupid asshole?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> This is why I love and hate you so much. Your posts just kill me. On a side note, did you get my PM? I have a funny feeling they aren't being sent when I click the send button.


Wait, you hate me too? Well that sucks, I really dug boarding with you at Jay. :laugh:

Yep, got it. Just waiting for you to hit me up. They're yours for cost of shipping.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> what if they wear a hearing aid, you stupid asshole?





Milo303 said:


> Do you ride with your ears uncovered, you stupid asshole?


PWNED!!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> You seem to think spraying people borders on altruism. You're just snowboarder stereotype #2, an unoriginal, uncreative, conformist punk. A nameless clone of the same asshole we all saw on the hill last week. Congratulations, you're exactly what everyone expects a boarder to be. You've managed not only to be a dick on a stick, but literally to be a cliche on a greased piece of wood. You're the boarder equivalent of a soccer mom in an oversized black SUV with a Starbuck's latte.


POET OF THE YEAR:laugh:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

In my opinion, its fine to spray your friends, a buddy got me good. Standing on the backside of a huge spring puddle last year, and we were laughing about it later at the bar.

For those of you randomly spraying people sitting down, have you ever thought they might be injured? You can't always get out of the way. Think first. If you were sitting there with the wind knocked out of you would you want to hear and see someone doing that to you?

If someone is somewhere they shouldn't be, they will learn a lot quicker when you stop and tell them. If you have to stop because they are in a bad spot, use that second to stop and say something.


This is MFM, after about 15 seconds in it goes to a video of him picking people out down the mountain and spraying them, including a guy on the phone at the side of the trail. I don't like the cell phones on the hill, but the guy in this video was clearly off to the side. As much as I like watching him ride, it is a bit of a dick move.

YouTube - MFM Snow Spraying


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Wait, you hate me too? Well that sucks, I really dug boarding with you at Jay. :laugh:
> 
> Yep, got it. Just waiting for you to hit me up. They're yours for cost of shipping.


haha I think I love ya more than I hate ya . It's funny, I actually had to check with Carm to confirm that you were who you were on the forum. My words were pretty much "wow, he's a lot nicer in person than he seems on the internet." It's really hard to detect sarcasm on these forums a lot of times unfortunately.

I'll probably just give you my cousins address in NC to make it easier for both of us, most likely in another week or so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> As much as I like watching him ride, it is a bit of a dick move.
> 
> YouTube - MFM Snow Spraying


I agree spraying random people is a dick move but I lol'd when he sprayed Jeans Guy at 1:10. Maybe spraying jeansguy can be exempt from the Dick Move Rule? 

Dead horse here but I'll beat on it for one x, If you are not my friend or my cute instructor, don't fucking spray me. Etiquette is not dead, nor should it be, and I'm on the hill to enjoy MY day, not to assist you in enjoying YOUR day by being the object of your sophomoric humors. 

However, if I'm being an ass and hanging out in the middle of a right of way, I deserve it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

So people keep bringing up standing in the middle of "your" way?

What are the guidelines for being in "your" way, or the right of way.... Cause I ride wherever the shit I want to ride, so if I wanted to be a smartass I would say the whole mountain is in my right of way... Jus sayen...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> So people keep bringing up standing in the middle of "your" way?
> 
> What are the guidelines for being in "your" way, or the right of way.... Cause I ride wherever the shit I want to ride, so if I wanted to be a smartass I would say the whole mountain is in my right of way... Jus sayen...


If you goto breck or winter park around apr 14-17 you could get your chance to spray me.  because if I'm in the middle of the slope and I do one of my tripleflip 1080 ground spins I guarantee you.. I'm not moving for at least 5 minutes lol.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha nice ( =


I pretty much stay away from Breck, and I don't have the WP pass ) =

Come to Vail and you may be privileged enough to taste my spray! Raaarrrrr


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> haha I think I love ya more than I hate ya . It's funny, I actually had to check with Carm to confirm that you were who you were on the forum. My words were pretty much "wow, he's a lot nicer in person than he seems on the internet." It's really hard to detect sarcasm on these forums a lot of times unfortunately.


That's because it matters how you treat people in real life. 

The forums, not so much. :laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The majority of people do not appreciate this and here on Mt. Hood, you will get 86`d from the place.


Wait... you mean some people don't like being sprayed???!!!!!! :dunno: 

Inconceivable.


> How "funny" will this be then?


I have to admit, if OP lost his pass for spraying folks, I wouldn't stop laughing until next season. :laugh:


----------



## boardaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> You have no idea what your talking about and that's all there is to it.... Way to get your e-peen all fired up and completely mistaking the person I am. Your taking me spraying someone way to far and making assumptions about me that are false.


I'm sure you have had to hear the phrase,"perception is reality. It doesn't matter how well intentioned and goofy your spraying was meant to be. The general public perceives it as a dick move. You may not think of yourself as the douchebag, snowboard type but most people do.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

boardaddict said:


> I'm sure you have had to hear the phrase,"perception is reality. It doesn't matter how well intentioned and goofy your spraying was meant to be. The general public perceives it as a dick move. You may not think of yourself as the douchebag, snowboard type but most people do.


He went way farther then saying it's a dick/douchebag move, buddy. That's why he got a reply like I gave him.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

hahahahahaha captain america..

why is it every time someone is a douche they are captain america? always gets me.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> He went way farther then saying it's a dick/douchebag move, buddy. That's why he got a reply like I gave him.


Dude this is hilarious! You are such a douchebag and can't seem to comprehend why no one is on your side on this one. It WOULD be funny if someone like you randomly sprayed myself or a buddy of mine, because any guy with half a sack would follow you to the bottom and beat you down, and I know LOTS of people who would do just that.. What if you were at the beach and someone kicked sand in your face, or what if you were walking on a sidewalk in the rain and a car swerved out of their way just to splash you? No exception, they are all moves of a loser who is begging to get his ass kicked...

Why can't you just have fun on the mountain without messing with people you don't know?


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

this has been fun... but i have to say, i went into this thread fron the start with a bias...

-asking mainly womens opinion on the matter (as if you are trying to flirt or something).
-calling your girlfriend your "girl".
-having a set of tits as your avatar.

and then, getting to the subject at hand of spraying...

you may not realize it milo, and i'm sure you are a cool guy and all, but these things all are douchy. not hugely, but all together? yeah. gives an impression that i really don't think you intend.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm on Milo's side on this one lol. I've had ski patrol laugh when they saw me spray somebody.

Does it really hurt your ego that bad to be sprayed? Does it physically hurt you? I personally don't spray people that are injured, they are usually looking up the hill with a dumb look on their face or cutting people off. 

Sounds like you people that get so butthurt about it should just put down your purse or pick up golf. This sport involves a lot of cocky attitudes etc. You roll through the park and its your fifth time on a box and you eat shit. All the park rats are going to laugh at you. Is that any different than spraying somebody for sitting on a natural roller in the middle of a sweet run? If somebody in the park isn't up to your skill level do you politely roll up and tell them they suck? I doubt it lol. 

You guys really are a bunch of weenies, and you make snowboarders look like purse carrying pussies. If you see me sitting on a jump or a landing, please spray me! I am in the way. 

Bunch of Nancy's around here. "Waaaaah, you sprayed me and I'm gonna cry about it but I'll kick your ass at the bottom :laugh: ." If you are tough enough to kick somebody's ass you should be tough enough to spit out a little snow and clear your goggles off. Get a sense of humor!

Milo303, if you ever make it to Loveland, let's make a few runs out of spraying people. It's always better when two people get em in a row. I hope we don't get beat up lol


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> This sport involves a lot of cocky attitudes etc.


Sorry, I didn't realise you also had to be a prick to ride a snowboard ...

"There's none so blind as those who will not see". In this case seeing what's wrong with spraying randoms.

On a side note, this thread is epic.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!! I posted on this thread awhile ago and just came back to it and I am amazed by how much controversy has started on here. Hahaha, this is great entertainment


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

tooscoops said:


> this has been fun... but i have to say, i went into this thread fron the start with a bias...
> 
> -asking mainly womens opinion on the matter (as if you are trying to flirt or something).
> -calling your girlfriend your "girl".
> ...


I had to laugh when Mr. Right posted right after you, supporting Milo. The OTHER person on the forum with the douchebag avatar and a positive opinion on spraying people. You may be onto something there...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, I offered full permission to spray me if I'm sitting on a jump whether you know me or not. Put your panties where your mouth is and quit acting like a bunch of girls. If you can't handle snow in your face while participating in what's called an "extreme" sport, maybe you need a new hobby. It's just snow!

I'm sure you laugh at people in jeans, what's the difference?

Girls have a good sense of humor about it, I think your egos get in the way of your balls....


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> I'm on Milo's side on this one lol. I've had ski patrol laugh when they saw me spray somebody.
> 
> Does it really hurt your ego that bad to be sprayed? Does it physically hurt you? I personally don't spray people that are injured, they are usually looking up the hill with a dumb look on their face or cutting people off.
> 
> ...


I would *LOVE* to see you try this on myself or one of my friends! Its one thing if the person is doing something douche-y like the famous skier-2-mile-an-hour-back-and-forth-across-the-whole-trail-on-a-black-run thing or someone fuckin around irresponsibly in the park where they didnt belong; by all means, spray 'em... Its another thing to randomly spray people out enjoying the mountain, not endangering or harassing anyone, and just having fun. Why is someone a "weeny" or a "pussy" for not liking you spraying snow at them? What if you were hanging out on the beach with your friends and I walked up and dumped a bag of sand on your head, just for laughs? Are you a weeny or a pussy because you get upset over that? No, you're a pussy if you DON'T..

Its because a lot of us aren't pussies that if you did this to us, we'd meet you down at the bottom, slap the goggles off your head, punch you, and laugh while you were like "chill, bro I was just having fun, I'm sorry" then go about and enjoy the rest of our great day; Why? Because you have such a sad life that you have to fuck with people to have a good time; that doesnt make you a "fun-seeker", it just makes you a pathetic douche who needs an ass-kicking :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

What did your mother do to you growing up? :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol. It's not about feeling more adequate or masculine, it's just funny. Nobody likes to be disagreed with but it won't ruin my day :laugh: I would say over 90% of people that get sprayed laugh afterwards, especially girls.

That said, if I go to your hill I'll let you know before hand so that if you get the chance you can spray me, and I'll laugh my ass off and buy you a beer :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Hmmmmm....."extreme sport"?? Yeah, I would agree with you there that snowboarding and skiing can be very extreme, but most really good riders go find extreme terrain to satisfy their adrenaline addiction. They don`t ride around on groomers spraying old women and side slipping / wedging newbies on the green runs. Maybe you need to sack up and go out there and find some extreme terrain to challenge you. It `s what I and the back country riders I hang with do. I am not a huge park guy, but many of my friends are and they just go bigger on the features. No one I ride with feels the need to spray random people to get out "extreme sort" thrill.....:dunno:


Wow, what is that? 3 responses in a row? I must have really struck a nerve :laugh: I don't just go out to pick on newbs and old women on groomers in fact it's usually somebody just like me sitting in the wrong place  I ride plenty of hard terrain but I do have to get to the bottom at some point and there happen to be some nice rollers on the way there :laugh: You guys are really worked up about getting a little snow on you :laugh: I love it!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> As I said, if you sprayed me, I would track you down and try to outdo you, then yes, we could go have that beer....:thumbsup:


I wouldn't spray you because you're bigger than me :cheeky4: :laugh:

That's the sense of humor I was hoping this thread would drag out


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Please don't close this thread. It's entirely too enjoyable (no sarcasm). Keep it up fellas! And ladies


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Mr. Right said:


> I'm on Milo's side on this one lol. I've had ski patrol laugh when they saw me spray somebody.
> 
> Does it really hurt your ego that bad to be sprayed? Does it physically hurt you? I personally don't spray people that are injured, they are usually looking up the hill with a dumb look on their face or cutting people off.
> 
> ...



haha nice! i agree


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow! Thank you Snowolf, those videos just made my day.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

ok... i need to clarify

i think spraying people you know is quite fun. 

so many of the people who think spraying strangers is fun though are like those second two videos... people who can't ride/ski themselves.

the pansy comments i'm not sure about... how is a guy accepting your "challenge" and giving you a smack make them a purse carrying pansy? pretty sure the sprayer backing down would be the pansy. and no one was crying then chasing then down.. pretty much, wipe the snow off our goggles, then chase them down... nothing too nancy there i assume.

i have a very complete sense of humour... i love a good joke, be it words, physical, whatever... but fuck.. i don't even tell verbal jokes to strangers because i don't know enough about them to know what might offend them. difference between us, is that i respect other people and their space.

you probably think telling dead baby jokes to people whose kids just died of SIDS is fuckin hilarious.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


>


skier deserved it


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

What's funny is that everyone knows the ones who claim to be cool and don't give a damn are the very same ones who'll get their panties in a bind if they're ever on the receiving end.

We've all seen it at school, work, parties, it never fails, the ones who talk the most shit are the ones who get the most pissed off whenever they're on the wrong side of a prank.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone else find it annoying when skiers are on lifts above you and they click their skies together and drop snow on your head. Its happened to me like three times and pisses me off. Its cold and theres no reason to do it. Makes me think that skiers are ****. I know its not an accident too cuz i turn around and the fuckers laugh. Am I the only person this happens to haha.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ Ive never been spit on. Id fuck the kid up If it did happen though. The clicking just bothers me though cuz it goes down the back of my neck and i gotta get it out. Maybe i should leave my hood up haha


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

luke89 said:


> Does anyone else find it annoying when skiers are on lifts above you and they click their skies together and drop snow on your head. Its happened to me like three times and pisses me off. Its cold and theres no reason to do it. Makes me think that skiers are ****. I know its not an accident too cuz i turn around and the fuckers laugh. Am I the only person this happens to haha.


I was boarding last week and 9 times out of 10 people did this too me. One time i knew is was coming so i just threw a snowball at them and they didn't do it to me anymore:laugh:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

luke89 said:


> Does anyone else find it annoying when skiers are on lifts above you and they click their skies together and drop snow on your head. Its happened to me like three times and pisses me off. Its cold and theres no reason to do it. Makes me think that skiers are ****. I know its not an accident too cuz i turn around and the fuckers laugh. Am I the only person this happens to haha.


3 times? Ride faster my friend!

Our resort has issued a policy regarding throwing snowballs from chairlifts, do it and you lose your ticket and/or season pass. I don't think it covers the skiers clicking their skis. Although this spring I had a bit of snow slide off my board accidently and catch a guy, poor unlucky dude, but I apologized once I saw him.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Monster Man said:


> haha nice! i agree


So apparently it's jackasses from Colorado and Utah :laugh:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> So apparently it's jackasses from Colorado and Utah :laugh:



You forgot California.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> 3 times? Ride faster my friend!
> 
> Our resort has issued a policy regarding throwing snowballs from chairlifts, do it and you lose your ticket and/or season pass. I don't think it covers the skiers clicking their skis. Although this spring I had a bit of snow slide off my board accidently and catch a guy, poor unlucky dude, but I apologized once I saw him.


Well I usually go to a place with all man made snow. The midwest sucks. The runs are tight and you have to go under the lift alot and it seems that every single skier tries it. I can only dodge so many. Eventually they get lucky and hit me.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

I wait for them at the bottom, only happened once, they just went the other way.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

luke89 said:


> Well I usually go to a place with all man made snow. The midwest sucks. The runs are tight and you have to go under the lift alot and it seems that every single skier tries it. I can only dodge so many. Eventually they get lucky and hit me.


Yeah I hear you, I ride in Ohio mostly and a couple of our runs are split by a chairlift in the middle.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been boarding for 15 years and skiing for 10 and have never been sprayed by a random person on the mountain. 

I guess that's one good thing about riding on the east coast. And the runs are too short to stop in the middle. I'll answer that call when I get to the bottom.


I do, however, get snow dropped on me from the lifts above (or at least they try). That is fine and, if you hit me, good for you. I did it when I was 15 too. At my age, it's pretty lame to drop snow on someone. 

And if that ski comes off as you are trying to drop snow on me, I'm moving it to the middle of the mountain or into the glades. Good luck finding it.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

YouTube - snowboarder vs skier fight


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Never been sprayed... Prolly 'cause I'm a girl.. I dunno. To be honest I think it'd be a little fun to be sprayed? (only if they weren't being mean/rude to me) It's like playing a little joke, yeah I think spraying can also mean a sign of disrespect but it's only snow, if someone wants to take the time to chase someone and beat the wanker down.. I think that's a waste of time. People are going to the mountains to hit the slopes have a little fun why ruin your own day by fueling your anger and possibly make your day worse than just a spray.


I don't know I think spraying is an all around joke skiers and snowboarders alike. Skiers can be just as rude and pompous as any snowboarder :\ 
I guess it's not like they're doing it because they want to get a beat down but because they just want to joke around a bit? But if you or anyone was spraying because they want to get a point across, I think that's lame and obviously disrespectful.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

hahaha i always spray my friends and they do the same but its all a laugh and usually end up keeping score... bahaha i did pick on my bro on our Japan trip and boy that was funny he didnt enjoy it much but i did hahaha he did get me good though he managed to record me on camera having not only one but two stacks on the icy road... man that stuff hurts... but yes you are a douche for spraying older people who dont do it, if i sprayed you i usually do it cos ive been sprayed that day and im just doing my part in the cycle of spraying... just doing my bit...


----------



## letsshredwawa (Dec 9, 2008)

hit my board more than once in the lift line, you are getting sprayed.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> What did your mother do to you growing up? :laugh:


I'd rather tell the story of what your mother did to me last night :laugh:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Randomly spraying people is a real jackass thing to do and just reinforces the negative snowboarder stereotype.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

As said before spraying random people is a dick move if it's just for some kind of immature fun. If you can't have fun riding without spraying someone then you need to work on your riding. If I saw someone randomly spraying people on the way down the hill they'll be looked at the same way a park snake would. I don't know why anyone would want to be _that guy_



Snowolf said:


> Happens all the time. That does not bother me. I think of it as a reminder to not be teaching my class under the lift......:laugh: What does piss me off is when I see these little teenage pukes spitting on people from the lifts......:thumbsdown:


The spitting would call for blood if or when it happens. Don't care if your a teenager or not, I'd just go to my car and change jackets after. Lets see them spit after their jaw is wired shut. Sorry but spitting is on a entirely different level.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> As said before spraying random people is a dick move if it's just for some kind of immature fun. If you can't have fun riding without spraying someone then you need to work on your riding.


+1.

For all the 'I don't see the big deal about spraying people. Some people are so uptight.' defenses I see in this thread I state: If you don't see a big deal in spraying people, you shouldn't see a big deal in not spraying people. 

Odds are on your side you won't spray a homicidal maniac ninja terminator robot, but you never know when you'll piss off a skier who has one of the meanest right crosses I've ever seen as detailed below at the 17 second mark:


yusoweird said:


> YouTube - snowboarder vs skier fight


The mo-fo had it coming and got his clock cleaned for being a punk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> +1.
> 
> For all the 'I don't see the big deal about spraying people. Some people are so uptight.' defenses I see in this thread I state: If you don't see a big deal in spraying people, you shouldn't see a big deal in not spraying people.
> 
> ...


Can you tell which one is the skier and which one is the boarder? I can't I've watched it several times and don't see it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> +1.
> 
> For all the 'I don't see the big deal about spraying people. Some people are so uptight.' defenses I see in this thread I state: If you don't see a big deal in spraying people, you shouldn't see a big deal in not spraying people.
> 
> ...


Yeah and what's up with his buddy trying to kick him in the head? If you're gonna talk shit and push someone around, you better be able to fight your own fight. The skier tried to walk away a couple times but finally had enough, lol.


OTOH...

YouTube - Good vs Evil

Not sure what was going on there^


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually thought it was the snowboarder that clocked the skier... 

either way.. uhm that has nothing to do with spraying lol..
I think it's detailed in the video.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Off topic but yeah I think the guy that threw the punch said something about the kid being a worker there, another snowboarder or something along those lines. Laptop speakers suck.


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

i got sprayed for sitting off in the edge. i am a good boarder i just happened to be sitting helping out a friend. anyway, long story short i hunted the mutherfucker down. i dont think he will be spraying anyone anymore....


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Off topic but yeah I think the guy that threw the punch said something about the kid being a worker there, another snowboarder or something along those lines. Laptop speakers suck.



The only that indicates that it is skier vs snowboarder is the title. In the video you can't tell which is which. In the end the guy says "another snowboarder" so it could've easily been two snowboarders. I would think some skier who didn't like the snowboarder would've said "that snowboarder" rather than "another snowboarder"


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

This is kinda irrelevant but at the same time relevant.

This clip is kinda funny.

Skier Dad & Snowboarders


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldnt spray a stranger ever.

I give and take a bit with my mates and even then I have to be selective, one of my buddies crys like a giant girly man when he gets sprayed while if I ever stop in front of one of my other mates I know i'm gonna cop a load to the face.

But anyone that sprays a stranger is being a douche, any act of aggression like that towards a stranger wont win you any friends. It might get a laugh 1/10 attempts but every other one wont appreciate it at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Reede said:


> I wouldnt spray a stranger ever.
> 
> I give and take a bit with my mates and even then I have to be selective, one of my buddies crys like a giant girly man


Giant girly man LOL! This made me laugh hard. Almost fell off my chair.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> either way.. uhm that has nothing to do with spraying lol..


Correct. It has to do with pissing the wrong stranger off - which has a LOT to do with spraying and other such idiotic pursuits.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I lurved it, it had me searching snowboard / skier fights all day.. 

that dude was hardcore out of line, pretty sure that the guys were like.. we're doing what we want, if you don't like it fall back (which makes sense to me) and instead of either backing off or asking him to just sideslip until his kids were out of the way.. the chucklehead punches him?

I would have probably took my bindings off and chased him with my snowboard.. not my fists -.-
btw where is snowolf... I want to possibly go to mt hood >_>


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been convinced, I had a blast on the hill today all due to spraying people! it was awesome! every time someone was stopped on the trail I rode by, sprayed them (sharpened my edges specifically last night just for this) and then just yelled "April Fools!", it was priceless


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

S4Shredr said:


> I've been convinced, I had a blast on the hill today all due to spraying people! it was awesome! every time someone was stopped on the trail I rode by, sprayed them (sharpened my edges specifically last night just for this) and then just yelled "April Fools!", it was priceless


 
perhaps this is the only day that it's okay to be "mean" to strangers.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never sprayed anyone besides my friends... on purpose. Did have two incidents this season where I had no where else to scrub speed and so the skier/boarder standing there got quite a hosing. But it was for safety reasons  I would have been out of control if I kept that speed w/o scrubbing some.

A thought just hit me, though. In surfing it is perfectly acceptable to spray people, and I routinely do. Its more of where your turn fits on the wave and your timing, so if someone happens to be paddling by and gets sprayed they can't say shit. And I don't think anyone minds it either. I appreciate a good hosing, and will pause to watch a good surfer's turn as I'm paddling out, knowing that it will end in me getting showered. 

For some reason it seems more malicious to hose people when snowboarding. But after thinking about it in surfing terms, why? When I'm in the water I don't mind getting sprayed, so if we're on the mountain why should we? 

Basically if some stranger where to hose me on the mountain, I'd think they were an asshole and want to get them back. So I guess I shouldn't spray others, as I wouldn't appreciate it. So just make sure you're willing to take it before you dish it out...


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

surfstar said:


> make sure you're willing to take it before you dish it out...


 
I live by this rule/saying.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

surfstar said:


> I've never sprayed anyone besides my friends... on purpose. Did have two incidents this season where I had no where else to scrub speed and so the skier/boarder standing there got quite a hosing. But it was for safety reasons  I would have been out of control if I kept that speed w/o scrubbing some.
> 
> A thought just hit me, though. In surfing it is perfectly acceptable to spray people, and I routinely do. Its more of where your turn fits on the wave and your timing, so if someone happens to be paddling by and gets sprayed they can't say shit. And I don't think anyone minds it either. I appreciate a good hosing, and will pause to watch a good surfer's turn as I'm paddling out, knowing that it will end in me getting showered.
> 
> ...


You dont have much choice on a surfboard because they throw up a huge wake regardless, and you are restricted in where you can ride. When you're riding a wave you hasically have a choice ot running over the person or turning and showering them. On a snowboard you really need to try to throw up enough snow to cover someone, it is more than simply a side effect of riding normally. You choose to cover someone in snow.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Hate to bring back a retarded thread.. but I'd like to say I've completely changed my mind about whether it's ok to spray people or not.
Friends, that's fine.. but I had gotten hurt trying a switch 360 off a small jump... was standing off the course, considerably nursing my arm when this train of snowboarders comes by.. all of them were pretty cool throwing hang tens and shit... and then the last guy went considerably out of his way to spray me.. jacket off and blood running down my arm.. and had the nerve to yell '******' at me... WOW..

First off.. luckily for him I was hurting pretty badly and only had one foot strapped in.. because if I would have been able to I would have chased his ass down and dropkicked him with my snowboard because I can't really spray yet, don't quite get it
But secondly because a total stranger doing that to someone with blood running down their arm like.. a lot of blood lol I hit a tree pretty damn hard.. wow it completely turned me off the idea of spraying for fun, it's a prick move unless it's with friends and then it's still a prick move, they just have to accept it instead of beating your ass.

/rant

Other than that it was a good day... was carving blues pretty well with my freestyle seven lol.. I'm sure my freeride board would make it easier.. but it was nice to see I'm progressing enough to do that


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

BliND KiNK said:


> all of them were pretty cool throwing hang tens and shit


How do you throw a "hang ten"? Can't really do it on a snowboard.

Did you mean they flashed you a Shaka or "hang loose"?

Sorry about your arm.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry yeah shaka, haven't been to a beach in forever.. and I'm more of the peace sign kind of loser.
I like the hand motion though lol.. Like I seriously was thinking these guys are cool, they see that I got jacked up trying something - they saw me bail and get back up. 


And then booof! snowman and get to find out 'I'm a ******' because I didn't land it.... If I would have had like a taser and eagle eye aim.. this would have been the happiest day of my life, no contest.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I wanted to watch him twitch lol, not bleed out xD :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

HK45 for the win!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Meh, Tasers are for pussies, I prefer my Sig P226......:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God dammit Snowolf, do you have to turn everything into a firearms thread?! :laugh:

I want a Glock 17, though, to be honest... not sure if the college would appreciate that though.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

haha! haven't been on in a while and was suprised to see this thread still alive... also suprised to see it had turned into a firearms thread, but thats besides the point...

so kink.... you changed your mind due to a situation you had... cool. sorry it had to happen...

but to those who have yet to realive how douchy it can be... do you ever really think you could have a decision altering experience the other way around? sure, whoever talked about on april fools... but even then, its debatable.

i highly doubt someone sitting there on the side will suddenly get sprayed and think.... "how did i not love this before!?"

and now.... you have to watch out for the guys carrying guns!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol it was more of the fact that he yelled shit at me.. lol people that are bitter about people from out of town in resort mountain town bleh.. lol

I'd like the think if he were cool about it I wouldn't have cared as much, of course the profuse arm bleeding added to the wtf factor, unless he was trying to wash the wound for me.. I dunno xD


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

maybe he was trying to keep down any swelling...

i just have to ask... did you really laugh out loud three times in that first sentence? heh... so how did your arm turn out? all good now or what?


----------



## rileyshred4ev (Jun 27, 2011)

I may be a dick but I think your just worrying too much about the whole situation, I mean last run of the year a kid was sitting down after falling on his ass and I tap 180d off the end of his board and when I looked back he wasn't pissed he was smiling so I was like win, win I just made the kids day and did something I thought was fun


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Thread DIGGER!


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Thread DIGGER!


JESUS FUCK! i was wondering why this was at the top.


----------

